# Bumper Bolts



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

So I have a dinner bet with the guy who painted the 69 Judge (and owned it 10 years prior) that I have been working on for a year now. He swears that the 4 top bolts that hold the endura bumper to bumper brackets should be facing where the nut would not be showing from the top but the top of the bolt itself. I say it should be the other way which also shows in the assembly manual where the nut and two washers will be showing at the top when you look down at the engine compartment. So who is right or does the assembly depend on who was working that day or where the car was built?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Chris,

I agree with you,

Endura Bumper










Optional Chrome bumper


----------

